

An Open Letter to ICANN on the TLD.js Movement - lloydhilaiel
http://wewantjs.org

======
malandrew
Just make sure that only _javascript_ projects get a *.js domain. Not
coffeescript, emscriptem or clojurescript (sorry to emscriptem and
clojurescript because I'm lumping you in with the only community actually
guilty of calling their projects .js when they should be something else.

------
DieBuche
The font is really gruesome. Looks like a modern version of comic sans.

Use stuff like this for headers, never for whole paragraphs of text.

------
kijin
ICANN is already accepting applications for whatever TLD you want to create.
You don't have to be a country to get one. So what's the point of this
"petition"?

I'm guessing that the goal is somehow to bypass the hefty fees that ICANN
charges on anyone who applies for a new TLD. If so, why not just say that
that's the objective, and skip the nonsense about JavaScript being a nation
with billions of lines of virtual GDP?

~~~
lloydhilaiel
"Two-character ASCII strings are not permitted, to avoid conflicting with
current and future country codes based on the ISO 3166-1 standard."

See <https://github.com/ozten/TLD.js/issues/8>

~~~
kijin
Ah, I see. I wish they made this clear in the landing page.

